# accusé réception et lecture outlook 2011



## laumarie (10 Novembre 2010)

bonjour
qui pourrait me dire ou se trouve l option accusé de réception et de lecture dans outlok2011 pour mac
merci


Elle se trouve cherche dans "Internet et réseau" ! 

On déménage !


----------



## Aliboron (10 Novembre 2010)

En effet, la réponse se cherche dans "Internet et réseau" et, avec les mots clés "+outlook +2011 +accusé +réception", on trouve ce fil, par exemple...


----------

